# Cristiano Ronaldo becomes first person to reach 200m Instagram followers



## MrJokerRager (Jan 31, 2020)

Ronaldo first to reach 200m Instagram followers
					

Cristiano Ronaldo has become the first person in the world to reach 200 million followers on Instagram.




					www.espn.com
				




http://archive.md/TqGuH
Cristiano Ronaldo has become the first person in the world to reach 200 million followers on Instagram.

Ronaldo is already the most-liked athlete on Facebook with 122m likes.

The Juventus forward celebrated the achievement with an Instagram montage of his previous posts.

"Wow 200 million!!! Thank you to each and every one of you for sharing this journey with me every day," he wrote on Instagram.

Ronaldo's nearest sporting rivals in the follower stakes are Barcelona's Lionel Messi and Paris Saint-Germain's Neymar who each have 142m and 132m followers respectively.

Other athletes that feature in the top 10 include Zlatan Ibrahimovic, Marcelo, Gareth Bale, James Rodriguez, Ronaldinho, Le Bron James and David Beckham.









						Cristiano Ronaldo on Instagram: “Wow 200 million!!! Thank you to each and every one of you for sharing this journey with me every day!!👏🏽❤️”
					

Cristiano Ronaldo posted on Instagram: “Wow 200 million!!! Thank you to each and every one of you for sharing this journey with me every…” • See 2,782 photos and videos on their profile.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jan 31, 2020)

How many of them are socks?


----------



## The Last Stand (Jan 31, 2020)

Everybody loves soccer. Also, who cares how many followers somebody has?


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Jan 31, 2020)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> How many of them are socks?


Do South Americans who have access to shitty throwaway phones count as socks?


----------

